

Kedrosky: Twitter - "Business plans are overrated, and profits perhaps even more so." - nickb
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2007/07/26/the_twitter_les.html

======
patrickg-zill
If Twitter generates enough traffic they can revenue share from the cell phone
companies. So they have a business model already. I get the feeling that they
don't want people to know this.

~~~
aarontait
I don't get how this works. They want cell phone manufactures to pay them
money for having an integrated twitter client? I know Twitter is pretty big in
the valley and amongst geeks, but I don't see them getting enough market
penetration for the cell phone companies to consider doing this, let alone pay
for it. I know that Nokia has teamed up with Jaiku, but I doubt Jaiku is
getting money out of this. It seems like Nokia is just doing this for fun and
to show Finnish nationalism.

------
motoko
peace is war. love is hate. freedom is slavery. profits are losses.

------
aarontait
I would have to disagree with this. I certainly don't like this general
mentality that seems to engulf the Web 2.0 world. It is the same mentality
that made the .com boom bust. A business needs to make money. That is why it
is a business. I can side on not having a business plan, being flexible is
very important. But to not have a business model or any foreseeable way of
making money is just stupid. A business that generates no revenue is a
collective hobby, nothing more.

